# What is everyones fav movie line?



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What is everyones fav movie line or lines. I have to think for a bit on that one LOL:hammer:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

"I am mclovin" lol superbad


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

oh man, theres so many.

"no dont f*** us anywhere!" - pineapple express

"ya ate her?!" - saving silverman

"not me man, i need my nuts, for alot of things." - superbad

"we gonna go around puttin dog s*** on peoples porches, and then we gonna lites it on fire!" - billy madison

"i think you are under-estimating the sneekyness sir" - mr.deeds

i could go on all day, theres too many.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

"It's not a tumor!"


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

'No I will not make out with you!' --Billy Madison


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ha I can see my post count rising high every time I think of a new one! lol There are a ton for me too! Hmm.. you might be able to tell I'm a big Will Feral fan! lol

"I thought it was going to be silent!" Step Brothers

"Everyone come and see how good I look!" Anchor man

" Don't let the invisible fire burn my friend!" Talledega nights. 

" You have smoked yourself retarded!" Half Baked

" You in here for some weed? Man that is some Bull Sh" Half Baked

" Thats what I like about them high school girls, I keep getting older and they stay the same age" Dazed and Confused

I'll think of more.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I gotta go old school on this one. Smokey and the Bandit when the bandit asked big Enus why he wanted all that beer little Enus said (Cause he's thirsty Dummy)


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

"people should not be scared of their government. Governments should be scared of their people."-V


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

"Luke, I am your father."
"If you build it, they will come."
"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."

and I can't believe no one said this yet... "There's no place like home."


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Speaking of movies, when I was in Romania a couple years ago, we heard all about how Borat was filmed there. When we were leaving, and standing in line at the customs desk, we were doing Borat quotes, when we got to the desk, the customs agent, all serious and straight faced, took our passports, examined them, gave them back, and said, "You may pass through the machine now gypsies." Then he and the other customs agent at the desk gave us huge smiles, and chuckled as we walked through the metal detectors.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

"J.P. how much do clothes cost in the Matrix?" - Grandma's Boy
"New High score, what does that mean? Did I break it?" - Grandma's Boy

Some Tombstone quotes:
"Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave."
"I'm your Huckleberry."
"You tell 'em I'm coming! And Hell's coming with me you hear!"

Terminator:
"I'll be back."
"Hasta la vista, baby."


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> "people should not be scared of their government. Governments should be scared of their people."-V


YESSSSS!!!!!! :goodpost:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

"Oh I see whats going on in here.... proceed." Billy Madison

"ALRIGHT BOYS NIGHT OUT." Billy Madison

"Nice hooters you got there" Dumb and Dumber

"If either of you decide to cheat especially with my wife, who is a dirty dirty tramp I am just going to loose it." from Billy Madison


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tickle your a** with a feather?........I mean........particularly nasty weather


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> "Oh I see whats going on in here.... proceed." Billy Madison
> 
> "ALRIGHT BOYS NIGHT OUT." Billy Madison
> 
> ...


"stop looking at me SWAAAN!"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I feel the need, the need for speed!!!

"Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave."
"I'm your Huckleberry."

Go ahead, make my day.

Do you feel lucky, well do ya?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PIMP DOWN! PIMP IN DISTRESS!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

of coarse ive gone drunk with power, have you ever tried going drunk with out power no one listens to you. (The Simpsons Movie)


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

"I thought the rockies would be a little more rocky than this,that John Denver is full of Sh$t man. Dumb and Dumber

"I get 70 miles to the gallon on this hog"


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

" move your broken a** car! move! move! move! we'll pop on in your a**, we got guns and s***!" - undercover brother (i think)

"who would take 30 bagged lunches?" - billy madison

"im sorry man, im sorry, ill get you a new bong ok?" - pineapple express

"why were you smoking ciggerettes with those cops?" - superbad

" a cop a lady and a guy! what?! a cop a lady and a guy! thats a massacre man" - pineapple express

"im hit! im hit! oh s***! is it dead?" - boondock saints


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

luoozer said:


> "im hit! im hit! oh s***! is it dead?" - boondock saints


I love Boondock Saints


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I love Boondock Saints


haha that part is so funny! is it dead? it was a splatter on the wall


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

"i'd rather rip my di*k off and throw it in the river then to do that again"- jackass 2


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> "i'd rather rip my di*k off and throw it in the river then to do that again"- jackass 2


LOL :hammer::rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

"Kick his a$$ seabass"


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

"can i trouble you for a warm glass of milk it helps me sleep""you can trouble me for a warm glass of shut the hell up!! now you will go to sleep,or i will put you to sleep!"-happy gilmore


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

_" It's almost a shame to smoke it. It's like killing a unicorn... with, like, a bomb"_ - pineapple express

_Purple in the morning, blue in the afternoon, orange in the evening. 
[to refrigerator] 
There's my three meals, Mr. Smartypants. 
[back to pills] 
And green at night. Just like that. One, two, three, four._ - requiem for a dream


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my pressiouses


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

"My momma always said, Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> PIMP DOWN! PIMP IN DISTRESS!


I love Money Mike. :rofl:
"I am a boy Damon!" :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> "Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave."
> "I'm your Huckleberry."


I LOVE Tombstone and Val Kilmer stole the show for sure. A great performance! 
"My hypocrisy knows no bounds." :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I loved this scene from Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood: 

Duke: What you lookin' at old man?
Walt Kowalski: Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with? That's me. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

from the hbo series Eastbound and Down. if you havent seen it check it out soooooo funnnny! it has the dude danny mcbride (pineapple express, tropic thunder)

"hey you're not the only athlete here! i participate in triatholons! you know running, biking, and swimming" (said to retired MLB pitcher kenny powers)

kenny powers - "I play real sports&#8230;not trying to be the best at exercising."


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitch Black.

Merk " I thought you said it looks clear" 
Merk "Well whats it look like now?"
Riddick "Looks clear"



"60% of the time it works all the time." LMAO

"Why so serious?" Dark Night


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

"The next thing out of your mouth better be some brilliant f%$#in Mark Twain sh!t, Because its deffinatley getting chizzled on your tomb stone." 
from the devils rejects. a rob zombie production


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

" i steal i dont kill " friday


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

people come on?

I'm saying it because it's true. Inside of us, we both know you belong with Victor. You're part of his work, the thing that keeps him going. If that plane leaves the ground and you're not with him, you'll regret it. Maybe not today. Maybe not tomorrow, but soon and for the rest of your life.

Casablanca


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> "The next thing out of your mouth better be some brilliant f%$#in Mark Twain sh!t, Because its deffinatley getting chizzled on your tomb stone."
> from the devils rejects. a rob zombie production


Oh yeah thats a good one! I love that movie.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Give me justest(sp) or give me death, don't matter


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." - Gone with the Wind

"And just what is so special about a goose that can lay an egg?"
"Well, can YOU lay an egg?" 

I can't remember what movie the last one is from but it's Shirley Temple.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Good Fellas ... I love this scene.. My fav quotes are from this scene alone! lol

Tommy: "You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little f**kd up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to f**kn' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny? "

Henry: "Just... you know, how you tell the story, what?"

Tommy: "No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the f**k am I funny, what the f**k is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!"

Henry: "[long pause] Get the f**k out of here, Tommy!"

Tommy: " Ya motherf**r! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering pr*ck ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning."


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HAHA! "Ya stuttering pr*ck ya" that's a good one, no doubt. I use it a lot.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Does marcellus wallace look like a b***h?!

*Brett*: What? 
*Jules*: What country are you from? 
*Brett*: What? What? Wh - ? 
*Jules*: "What" ain't no country I've ever heard of. They speak English in What? 
*Brett*: What? 
*Jules*: English, motherf***er, do you speak it? 
*Brett*: Yes! Yes! 
*Jules*: Then you know what I'm sayin'! 
*Brett*: Yes! 
*Jules*: Describe what Marsellus Wallace looks like! 
*Brett*: What? 
*Jules*: Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you mother****er, say what one more G*****n time!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

"Thats none of your god da#ned business and i would apreaciat it if you stayed out of my personal affairs." Jim carey talking to dan mariono after dan asked him if he had another peace of gum. in ace ventura pet ditective


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

"He looks like a pink nightmare"

"Fra rah rah rha rah rah rah rah rah rah!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"I triple dog dare you" 

"Oooohhhhh fuuuuudge"

All from A Christmas Story.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

"I'm kicking my @$$! Do you mind!" 
"STOP BREAKING THE LAW @$$hole!"
"The pen is blue! The GD pen is blue!" 

Liar Liar


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hairy- "YOU DROVE A 1/6 OF THE WAY ACROSS THE COUNTRY IN THE WRONG DIRECTION, WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO GET HOME, WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY EAT, WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO SLEEP!!!!!"

Billy Madison "It's nudie magazine day, it's nudie magazine day"

Happy Gilmore "I am the first guy in league history to take off his skate and try to stab somebody with it"


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

"I will take you outside and f*ck you in the streets" PE

"I dont know how to put this, I'm kind of a big deal, People know me"

"Thats what Maryland does Football and Crabcakes"

I dont know some guy with a fohawk let me in' Fuking Kyle Man


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

"I have many leather bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany" 

"Home is where you make it" "You like to see homos naked? um thats cool"

"Im only helping you out because i heard that buffalo bob shuved a road flare up your bung hole"

what you say, your talking to me all wrong, thats the wrong tone, you do it again and ill stab you in the face with a soldering iron"

"Its just an old crapper tank people"

"u guys holding, shit everything but coke heroin and your cock"

"Wer'd you guys get those clothes the toilet store"

"What is this!!!! A center for ants!!!! how can we teach children how to read if they cant even fit inside the building"


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

"It's time give her 2 tickets to the gun show"


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Craig: What the Hell are You doing in my house? Eating A big ass sandwich and shit...

Thief dressed as Santa: *****! I'm Santa Claus, where the fuck the milk and cookies?

OMG I almost fell on the floor the first time I saw that scene. :rofl:

But of course the funniest scene of all was when Damon was standing by Craig at Craig's party and Donna and Money Mike walk in the door:

Damon: Who's that? 

Craig: That's uh....that's Donna

Damon: Who's the ***** she with? 

Craig: Oh that's just Money Mike, little Lucky Charms, little Michael mini pimp

Damon: That ***** look magically delicious. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is one of the funniest lines ever! Damn I still laugh when I see it and I have seen it about 20 times. 

Still one of my all time favorites. A Classic!


----------

